# Team Bass Xtreme Berlin tournament ?



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My dad and I are planning on joining, and fishing the Berlin tournament this coming Saturday. A couple of questions? Where are you launching from? I'm assuming the Bonner Rd. ramp? And ........ what time is blast off? 6 am? Price to join and fish is the same as it would have been at Milton? $250?

Thanks, and looking forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> My dad and I are planning on joining, and fishing the Berlin tournament this coming Saturday. A couple of questions? Where are you launching from? I'm assuming the Bonner Rd. ramp? And ........ what time is blast off? 6 am? Price to join and fish is the same as it would have been at Milton? $250?
> 
> Thanks, and looking forward to seeing you guys there.


Bonner rd, 6am blast off, 250.00. you are correct sir.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BASSINONE said:


> Bonner rd, 6am blast off, 250.00. you are correct sir.


Thank you sir. Very much appreciated !!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme....could've always called me to ask. I actually messaged Phil earlier this week with questions. Lol.


----------

